Ask HN: CES Tips and tricks for a hardware startup? – No stand, invited to speak - rkul
======
neon_me
* prepare list with separated categories of importance for followups - and write it down immediately after talk, so you do not loose a details

* if you do not have stand, try to share your location or communicate where you will be at what time ... via twitter?

* hydrate :)

------
matt_the_bass
Ask questions of people you meet. You’re a start up. By definition you are not
an expert in your customer needs. Use the chance to ask contacts you meet for
help (connections, advice, etc)

